# Turkey Hunting from tree stand



## questor (Oct 4, 2011)

How many times have you been in your tree stand deer hunting and Turkey are moving in and round your stand? Thought maybe this spring, I will try the tree stand for gobbler.

Any of you hunt turkey from a tree stand and if what has been your experience?

Thanks


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

They will pick you off ten times quicker if you are calling to them while elevated. You are seeing them deer hunting, because you are still and quiet.


----------



## questor (Oct 4, 2011)

Sasha and Abby said:


> They will pick you off ten times quicker if you are calling to them while elevated. You are seeing them deer hunting, because you are still and quiet.


Good point, guess I will quit calling.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

You are also forgetting in the spring the under brush is much thicker. So seeing them on the ground could be more difficult.


----------

